# Confessions you don't want making it to the new server!



## alsih2o (Jan 22, 2005)

When I was 12, I altered a die to read "6" on all 6 faces. I was never caught.

 When I was 14 my DM had a die that seemed to come up with 18-20 too frequently. I accidentally set it on the stove...for too long.

 My art career, in many ways, started by selling painted minis.

 The first time I tried ot cast a mini the lead leaked through the seams horribly. I was too lazy to finish the work and used it in a game claiming it was a new monster, the "Splitta." He had 2 personalities, one for each side of the flashing.

 In the same age range, we frequently settled major combats in the backyard with long pieces of bamboo rather than rolling dice.

 What's yours?


----------



## Turanil (Jan 22, 2005)

I was young, it was AD&D 1e, and I did play in an adventure where my character got the "King of shortswords". I won't go into detail except to say that Stormbringer looked like a toothpick in comparison.


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 22, 2005)

I was once a munchkin, but I hope to grow out of it soon.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 22, 2005)

I like Pokemon more than I let on.


----------



## Brakkart (Jan 22, 2005)

Really big fan of The Muppet Family Christmas tv special. It's fun cos it has all the characters from The Muppet show, Sesame Street and Fraggle Rock in the same tv special.

I collect the villain action figures from the new Masters of the Universe line and *gasp* open the packages and put them on display!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 22, 2005)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> Really big fan of The Muppet Family Christmas tv special.




"Now bring us some figgy pudding. . ."

"Some WHAT? PIGGY pudding?"

"FIGGY pudding, Miss Piggy! With figs."

"Oh."

"And bacon."

-- o --

When the first campaign I was in petered out, I took my character and pitted him against every monster in the Monster Manual. Then I went on to kill most things in Deities and Demigods. Then I lied to my friends about where he got all the xp from. Oh, the _shame._ But he was one kickass monk 17/wizard 25, let me tell you.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 22, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I took my character and pitted him against every monster in the Monster Manual. Then I went on to kill most things in Deities and Demigods. Then I lied to my friends about where he got all the xp from.



I guess you were both DM and player at the same time?


----------



## HellHound (Jan 22, 2005)

Turanil - BAD! This is for confessions, not questioning others! So let's see a confession in there too.

On that note.

We were playing an On the Edge game that had gone tragically wrong (the GM was using it as an escapist adventure in many ways that were generally uncomfortable to some of us), and things had gotten fairly silly.

I modified my dice before a game... had two that rolled 3,4,5,5,6,6 instead of 1,2,3,4,5,6. Three of the players new about it, but the GM didn't. I became a true Beast of War.

I still have one of those dice.

---

I ran a level 2 module once where the orcs prayed to their god and got a divine intervention on the table we had house-ruled. So (bah, can't remember his name - the Orc God with the 25 Strength who was stronger than any other god, even those with Str 25... he was in an article in a 1982 Dragon Magazine that I got him from), well, this god shows up and starts kicking ass and taking names. Well, except for one character who made a good reaction roll, so the god left him with a few minor artifacts and a few hundreds of thousands of platinum pieces.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 22, 2005)

In one of my least proud moments in my high school campaign, I gave a druid in our game the complete rod of seven parts.  He found it in a secret panel below the deck of a flying ship in Hollow World.  Right before the party rogue killed him in an in-party dispute, and just after gods had to intervene to prevent them from killing everyone in a city.

Oh, the shame.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 22, 2005)

I let one of my friends DM for a little while.


Doesn't sound so bad? Two words: centaur rape.


*shudders*


Never again!


----------



## Wraith Form (Jan 22, 2005)

*dirrty minded*

I always get to the mailbox first at home. I always tuck my wife's Victoria' Secret catalog away and...."read".....it when my wife's not looking.


....This _is_ going to get deleted, right?

*Right*?

Oh god, please say yes....


----------



## IamTheTest (Jan 22, 2005)

When I DM I really enjoy my PCs getting crit-ed.   Im by no means a RBDM but inside I smile when I describe a javalin strike to the arm.  Oh and sometimes I just turn to a random page in the MM to determine what my party fights in the next random encounter.  This can have mixed results.


----------



## ssampier (Jan 22, 2005)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> Really big fan of The Muppet Family Christmas tv special. It's fun cos it has all the characters from The Muppet show, Sesame Street and Fraggle Rock in the same tv special.




I love it, too! It even has a cameo appearance of the Muppet's creator, Jim Henson.

My big confession, as much as I lambast the Star Wars prequel, I own a factory sealed Mace Windu. It hangs on my wall.


----------



## Remathilis (Jan 22, 2005)

My players once had to fight Emperor Palpatine and a legion of stormtroopers.

I played a Half-elf Ranger/Bard. In 3.0.

I named a deity of love after my (now ex-) girlfriend.

I OWN THE HEROES-BUILDER GUIDEBOOK.

My shame, my shame.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 22, 2005)

I saved this thread for use on a later date.
Will my evil ways never stop


----------



## Remathilis (Jan 22, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I saved this thread for use on a later date.
> Will my evil ways never stop




My Hat of Maldur no know limit.


----------



## Droogie (Jan 22, 2005)

I play Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## Wraith Form (Jan 22, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I saved this thread for use on a later date.




I have no idea what you're talking about.  I know nothing.  I'm innocent.  I puffed but didn't inhale.  I am not a criminal.


----------



## Wraith Form (Jan 22, 2005)

Droogie said:
			
		

> I play Dungeons and Dragons.




What a geek.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jan 22, 2005)

I also used to have my D&D kill dieties from _Dieties & Demigods_.  I'd always start out with the Native American evil ice god because he was the weakest.    A true stain on my honor.

As a youth I used the picture of the succubus in the first edition _Monster Manual_ for purposes best left unexamined.

And, finally, I post naked.


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Jan 22, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> As a youth I used the picture of the succubus in the first edition _Monster Manual_ for purposes best left unexamined.
> 
> And, finally, I post naked.




I sense these two confessions may be related in some fashion.


I have a tattoo of a female samurai based in part off the cover of two L5R supplements - the cover of the Way of the Phoenix, and the cover of d20 Way of the Samurai.


----------



## Remathilis (Jan 22, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> And, finally, I post naked.




Who doesn't?


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 22, 2005)

I hate my players.


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Jan 22, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> I hate my players.




Don't hate the playah, hate tha game.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 22, 2005)

(Yeah, SURE all the posts are going to disappear. RIIIIIIIGHT.)

(Thank goodness for Edit...)


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 22, 2005)

I haven't played D&D for almost a year now, and haven't had a regular group for longer.

Pity me.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 22, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> When the first campaign I was in petered out, I took my character and pitted him against every monster in the Monster Manual. Then I went on to kill most things in Deities and Demigods. Then I lied to my friends about where he got all the xp from. Oh, the _shame._ But he was one kickass monk 17/wizard 25, let me tell you.






			
				BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I also used to have my D&D kill dieties from _Dieties & Demigods_.  I'd always start out with the Native American evil ice god because he was the weakest.    A true stain on my honor.




This must be a trend. My original copy of Dieties and Demigods has "DEAD" written next to just about all the evil dieties and heroes in the book. I think I killed Druaga from the Babylonian myths 4 or 5 times. I mean, they are gods, then can keep coming back, right? Right? My brother and I used to take turns running combats between our characters and the gods, fudging rolls when we needed to so we would win. That way, we would have the most powerful characters of all our friends, and could say "He was the DM" and we would back each other up. 

I used to color the pictures in the 1e books with colored pencils and markers. All the female gods, monsters, and heroes have bright pink nipples. Even the ones wearing clothes...   

I used to have a character in Basic D&D, an elf who lost an arm in a fight with a dragon. My cousins character was a cleric, so to heal me he replaced my arm with the arm from a skeleton, then cured my wounds. My elf lived the rest of his days until retirement with a skeltal arm, and nobody ever thought twice about it. He also had a treasure list that included every magic item from the basis, expert, and companion sets. And a sword that could turn bones to jelly and suck souls out of his enemys.

I once played a party of three halfling brothers named Bilbo, Dildo, and Elbow. 

The latin quote in my signature comes from a latin translation of Sir Mix-A-Lot's _Baby Got Back_, found here: http://www.livejournal.com/users/quislibet/164084.html


I think I should stop there...


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jan 22, 2005)

For almost five years I let my gaming friends think that I had an imaginary girlfriend, going so far as to get her to hide when they came over. (We both thought it was funny.)

Then some of my nongaming friends mentioned her to some of the gamers...  'You mean she's _real!_'

Then the whole thing fell apart when there were a whole slew of Jackie sightings.... I had forgotten that one of the gamers was also in the folk music circle...

And sometimes I cheat on my die rolls to keep from killing PCs.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 22, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> I hate my players.



 Oh yeah? I hate all players.  (hopefully everyone in my PbP games won't see this before its gone...)

I'm another who's killed off many of the numbers among the old Deities and Demigods. I think its a trend resulting from the need to just kill things. Like Diablo.


----------



## Tinner (Jan 22, 2005)

As a player, I once earned the title "Munch-King" for being the biggest munchkin in our area.
I enjoy derailing other GM's campaigns with my IC antics.
When I GM I never kill PC's, because that would only end their suffering.
I think the term RBDM is comical, and search for a term strong enough to describe the level of agony I inflict on my players.
I have both "rolled to see how drunk I was" and "rolled to see if I score with these elf chicks."
I am not ashamed of any of these things I am confessing here, except mabe this one.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 22, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> And, finally, I post naked.




 *Unbelievable!! *​


----------



## Klaus (Jan 22, 2005)

In the 1e Legends & Lore, Bast has nicer... er... "spheres of influence"... than Isis.

Curse you, Jeff Dee!!!


----------



## fusangite (Jan 22, 2005)

I thought the "keep" in Keep on the Borderlands was a verb. I always assumed that the higher-level modules were for when you _left_ the borderlands and met the really scary stuff. In addition to committing almost all of the immature monty haul offences already described earlier in the thread involving gods, magic items and other icky stuff, I once, as a kid designed a procedure for characters creating planes of existence and then ruling them. I guess it's no surprise I'm not doing my MA on Mormonism. 

When I was 11, I published my homage to the Isle of Dread in my school newspaper. It was edited for length my the teacher running the paper and many of the apparently meaningless series of random letters and numbers in parentheses were removed or edited-down so that it would be a better read.

I guess my most embarassing confession is that, to this day, when I suffer from insomnia, I lie in bed and create characters until I fall asleep and then throw out their sheets (yes -- I mean the sheets on which the characters are described; I'm not _that_ weird) in the morning.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 22, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Most of my friends don't know I play roleplaying games. They wouldn't understand.



Same with me. I mean... for the 15% of my friends who don't play roleplaying games.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 22, 2005)

Aw hell, I just thought of another one. 

In 7th grade I had to do a presentation for my English class, in which we taught the class how to do something. I taught them how to create a character for Advanced Dungeons & Dragons. I borrowed all my friends Players Handbooks and passed them out during class while I did my presentation. The teacher gave me an A-, saying I obviously know what I was talking about, but she didn't understand a word of it.


----------



## ssampier (Jan 22, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> And, finally, I post naked.




INCONCEIVABLE.

yes, that's my second confession, I still love the _Princess Bride_. Yes, I'm also the one making Monty Python cracks, too (only story appropriate ones--like when the king leaves a room...).



			
				fusangite said:
			
		

> I thought the "keep" in Keep on the Borderlands was a verb. I always assumed that the higher-level modules were for when you _left_ the borderlands and met the really scary stuff.




I still have trouble with that, everytime I read that title, I think,"Why must we stay on the borderlands?"


----------



## Turanil (Jan 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> My brother and I used to take turns running combats between our characters and the gods, fudging rolls when we needed to so we would win. That way, we would have the most powerful characters of all our friends, and could say "He was the DM" and we would back each other up.



This is really the worst confession I have read in this thread.









But I must admit I did the same with my brother, otherwise my 1e Arcana Cavalier would never have got so many levels so quickly, and 3 artifacts (including the "King of Shortswords")...


----------



## Turanil (Jan 22, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh yeah? I hate all players.  (hopefully everyone in my PbP games won't see this before its gone...)



*It's a scandal!*​


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey look - this thread carried over!


----------



## Torm (Jan 23, 2005)

*HEY!!! FIRST POST ON THE NEW SERVER, EVERYBODY! WOO HOO!*

(Sorry, couldn't resist - never got a chance to do that before. Oh, and Piratecat doesn't count - he could cheat.   )


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Jan 23, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey look - this thread carried over!




 

Piratecat is Neutral Evil


----------



## eris404 (Jan 23, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> As a youth I used the picture of the succubus in the first edition _Monster Manual_ for purposes best left unexamined.




My cousin drew clothes on the succubus in my book. I forgot about that until one of my friends was looking through my old books one day and pointed it out to me.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 23, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh yeah? I hate all players.  (hopefully everyone in my PbP games won't see this before its gone...)




Too late. (Though I'm only in one of them...)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 23, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Too late. (Though I'm only in one of them...)



 Two of you have caught me! CURSES! This thread was supposed to die!!


----------



## Breakstone (Jan 23, 2005)

Heh heh heh... this thread is terrific.

My embarrassing confession:


Um... I wrote a love letter to a 6th Grade Crush. An anonymous one, at that...


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 23, 2005)

This thread made it over!  I knew there was a reason I didn't post in it!!


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jan 23, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey look - this thread carried over!






Oh no.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 23, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey look - this thread carried over!




Gee. That's just great.  :\


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 24, 2005)

OK! I'll talk! In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max's toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog...When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I got nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out...But the worst thing I ever done -- I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, t-t-then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa -- and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 24, 2005)

i've got bad news for everyone playing "true confessions"...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 24, 2005)

...


----------



## kirinke (Jan 24, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> OK! I'll talk! In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max's toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog...When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I got nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out...But the worst thing I ever done -- I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, t-t-then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa -- and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.




I got only one word for that.
PUREE!

gee... I loved the goonies.


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 24, 2005)

I love this thread. Great stuff, and the fact it's still here is just classic.

As for a confession: The first adventure I ever ran had a room, maybe 30x30 ft or larger, completely filled with kobolds. They litterally filled every 5 ft square in the room. Not the most brilliant adventure design...


----------



## Rel (Jan 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Gee. That's just great.  :\




Actually I have an even greater respect for you due to the Latin _Baby Got Back_ thing.  So consider the whole thread a plus. 

"My anaconda don't want none..."


----------



## Greylock (Jan 24, 2005)

Wraith Form said:
			
		

> I always get to the mailbox first at home. I always tuck my wife's Victoria' Secret catalog away and...."read".....it when my wife's not looking.
> 
> 
> ....This _is_ going to get deleted, right?
> ...




Now, isn't that just a pity. You never got a chance to edit your post, never thought there was a chance this thread would stay alive. And now some schmuck has gone and quoted you   . Ya know, you could edit your post and my quotey thingie wil still remain. So ya know, I'm not an entirely evil dood, and would be willing to edit this post.

For a price.    

Currrently, Green Ronin books are my favorites. Just so's ya know...


----------



## Al'Kelhar (Jan 24, 2005)

In AD&D 1e, when I was aged about 13, my monk killed Tiamat, on orders from Bahamut.  With me as DM, of course.

I collect Lego (tm) Bionicles (tm) and put them around my home office in realistic combat poses.  But they're for my twin boys, when they grow up a bit, _naturally_.

I've always wanted to have a model of a PzKpfw VIb (that's a Konigstiger or "King Tiger" tank from WWII) on my desk at work, so that I could point the bloody great 88L73 gun barrel out of my office door to make it clear when I'm not to be interrupted... and I bought one just last weekend!  "You want it when?  Eat 88mm APFSDS puny Commie!"

I can't quite get the hang of "balance" of mid- to high-level play in D&D 3E - I'm driven to play the maths of monsters rather than giving the players opponents they can defeat easily.

I quite like the look of my wife's younger sister...


----------



## AlKelhar's wife (Jan 24, 2005)

Al'Kelhar said:
			
		

> I quite like the look of my wife's younger sister...



*What?! It's intolerable! You won't make it easy once you get back home!! Hiiiiiii!!*


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 24, 2005)

I once based a series of villains off the cast of _Rocky Horror Picture Show_ (complete with the characters singing and dancing).

I also once shot a man just for snoring too loud.


----------



## fusangite (Jan 24, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> I once based a series of villains off the cast of _Rocky Horror Picture Show_ (complete with the characters singing and dancing).
> 
> I also once shot a man just for snoring too loud.




I'm relieved. I thought you did it just to watch him die!


----------



## Torm (Jan 24, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> I'm relieved. I thought you did it just to watch him die!



That's so bad, I hang my head and cry.


----------



## nakia (Jan 24, 2005)

My first character's treasure sheet looked something like this:

78,000 PP
167.098 gp
Pack of Blink Dogs
large gold dragon
Bow of Legolas
27 neanderthals 
infinte potion of healing
(lots of stuff left in castle in extradimensional space)



> That's so bad, I hang my head and cry.




Only after you hear the lonesome whistle?


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jan 24, 2005)

I would not have wanted to mess with your character!


----------



## nakia (Jan 24, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> I would not have wanted to mess with your character!




He wasn't that tough. He probably would have gotten his butt kicked by Cthulhu's Librarian's god-slayer.  Although the Bow of Legolas was pretty awesome.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 24, 2005)

One of the first characters I rolled up was named "Xapy the Black Ghost". Well, at the time I thought it was cool, but all my friends laughed at me, so I scrapped that name.  Looking back on it now, I see that it is quite possibly the goofiest name in the entire world.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 24, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> I would not have wanted to mess with your character!



I'm sure he snored a lot.


----------



## devilish (Jan 24, 2005)

I got caught sketching Blipdoolpoolp (sp?) in my notebook in 7th grade
and was almost suspended.

wait...we're on the new server already, aren't we...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 24, 2005)

Yep, new server.


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Jan 24, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> One of the first characters I rolled up was named "Xapy the Black Ghost". Well, at the time I thought it was cool, but all my friends laughed at me, so I scrapped that name.  Looking back on it now, I see that it is quite possibly the goofiest name in the entire world.




We had a guy play once and quit because we made fun of his name.
Atwoine the Swan

My confession: I want to quit my job and stay at home to take care of the house, prepare my D&D games, and play PC games while my wife goes to work.


----------



## Dr Awkward (Jan 24, 2005)

I have the SRD printed out and stashed in a softcover binder, so it will fit into my backpack better.  I'm planning to stash a set of "travel dice" and a couple modules (along with a full set of characters to play in them) along with it, to have an "emergency gaming kit" that goes with me everywhere.


I figure that's a sign of someone who games too much, or never gets to at all.  I fall into the latter category.

- DocAwk


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jan 24, 2005)

I knew, somehow _knew_ that even if all the other old posts were wiped in the server move these would survive!   

The Auld Grump, do not tempt fate, but if you must... use chocolate.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 24, 2005)

my confession:

i camped out for the midnight showing of the D&D Movie.

i wanted to be the first to see it.

i convinced my wife to go with me.


----------



## Dr Awkward (Jan 24, 2005)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> Really big fan of The Muppet Family Christmas tv special. It's fun cos it has all the characters from The Muppet show, Sesame Street and Fraggle Rock in the same tv special.
> 
> I collect the villain action figures from the new Masters of the Universe line and *gasp* open the packages and put them on display!




I've got it on DVD, and it's my favorite of all the Muppet specials, just because it brings them all together like that.  I always bust up when Oscar gets to his part of "Deck the Halls" and shouts "I AM NOT SINGING THIS STUPID SONG!" and they continue singing...

Oh, and the ice patch in front of the door.  Heh heh.



			
				BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I also used to have my D&D kill dieties from Dieties & Demigods.




I played with someone who did that, then went on to claim the entire World of Greyhawk by giving each country hit points and a set of stats and having them fight.  Kind of a neat idea, but he fudged just about every roll to make sure he came out on top.

- DocAwk


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 24, 2005)

I've never nominated a thread for archiving.... until now.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 24, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> One of the first characters I rolled up was named "Xapy the Black Ghost". Well, at the time I thought it was cool, but all my friends laughed at me, so I scrapped that name.  Looking back on it now, I see that it is quite possibly the goofiest name in the entire world.



Goofier than "Wuffa Weirdbeard?"

Yep - that was my wizard. I still think it's cool, though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Goofier than "Wuffa Weirdbeard?"
> 
> Yep - that was my wizard. I still think it's cool, though.



 Ha! How about the Gnome Druid named Terran Earthlover? He was sensitive about his name and if it was joked about, Entangle was usually cast while he threw stones at whoever got caught.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 24, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> my confession:
> 
> i camped out for the midnight showing of the D&D Movie.
> 
> ...





I own the DVD.  Which is more sad?  At least I *knew* what I was paying for!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 24, 2005)

I brought Magic cards to my own wedding and played 4 player with my groomsmen in the priests vestible while others set up the sancuary - and there are photos.


----------



## Saeviomagy (Jan 24, 2005)

I kept the same character through all of the fighting fantasy books. And I cheated with him (like using the rules for your character from one book in another wasn't cheating).

I think he ended up with an attack modifier of 30 or so from all the accumulated magic weapons he was using.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 24, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> my confession:
> 
> i camped out for the midnight showing of the D&D Movie.
> 
> ...



 Come on Diaglo! Give us your  _real_ confession: that you never played OD&D and that you have been in love with D&D 3e/d20 since the first day.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> In 7th grade I had to do a presentation for my English class, in which we taught the class how to do something. I taught them how to create a character for Advanced Dungeons & Dragons.





Ooh, ooh, I did that one too.  In 8th grade, I think.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> my confession:
> 
> i camped out for the midnight showing of the D&D Movie.
> 
> ...




Diamonds...lots of pretty Diamonds...onlky way to get forgiven for that


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 25, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> In 7th grade I had to do a presentation for my English class, in which we taught the class how to do something. I taught them how to create a character for Advanced Dungeons & Dragons.






			
				EricNoah said:
			
		

> Ooh, ooh, I did that one too.  In 8th grade, I think.




With you on that one, in 6th grade for me. Which turned out to be a really bad idea since I was years ahead of my class in english because primarily of AD&D, and noone understood a word or the meaning of the game.

Got me a few new players eventually though.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Jan 25, 2005)

*Oh Lord*

Okay the things I will admit to in public:

Yes, I did a presentation on Battletech and Wargames in general:  _In College_ 

When I rolled up characters I would use the 4d6 system and add all the numbers together.  What was worse was that one of the die I used was the Warhammer die that was labelled "misfire", 2, 4, 6, 8, 10 (I treated the misfire as a "1").  This was about 2 years ago.

I would use the random monster table to fight creatures so I could level up.

Dead characters of mine would be "resurrected" when I went to a new gaming group.

I ran with DM's PCs (something I never do now).

I rarely ever prepare for any game I run.

I stole my teacher's original basic set (the one between the white box and the red box) and then multilated it, stealing only the reference page, the chits, and the monsters.

I perfer to work on gaming stuff than my research.

I own more roleplaying stuff than my FLGS currently keeps in stock.

And when I was a kid, I would swim naked after hours in the local kiddie pool and my church's baptismal.


----------



## Acquana (Jan 25, 2005)

> I've got it on DVD, and it's my favorite of all the Muppet specials




Me too.  But I know ... just know ... THEY CUT STUFF OUT OF THE DVD!!!  How could they?!

Oookay, here's mine: Savannah Knights sucked a lot more than the old thread would lead you to believe.  Especially since I absolultelly despised one of the characters AND his player.  "Friend of a friend" turned out to be a bad idea that time.

Two years ago I wrote a short story for my creative writing class.  *sigh*  It was about live action roleplaying.  And it was terrible ...

My first real roleplaying character is one of the main reasons I had to get into therapy! (Well, that's not entirely true, but she was very much like me and I hated looking through that mirror.  I didn't like what I saw.) 

I ... *choke*  I've drawn fan-service fanart of Auron from FFX!!!  *sob*  My boyfriend saw it and he'll never let me live it down!

*sob*  I ... That's all I can get out for now. i can't believe i mentioned the auron pic ...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 25, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i camped out for the midnight showing of the D&D Movie.
> 
> i wanted to be the first to see it.
> 
> i convinced my wife to go with me.




Wow. 

I didn't think anyone could top AlKelhar in terms of pwnage-by-wife.

Tell me, how much did the cot cost?


----------



## hong (Jan 25, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> I ... *choke*  I've drawn fan-service fanart of Auron from FFX!!!  *sob*




Post pix pls, kthx


----------



## Vorith (Jan 25, 2005)

I've been incarcerated...and during this time I was raped repeatedly.

None of my family or friends know.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 25, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Ooh, ooh, I did that one too.  In 8th grade, I think.




i did a book report on G1 Steading of the Hill Giant Chief in school.

used the PCs as the characters. the Caller's character was the main character. Nosnra was the main protagonist.


----------



## Zog (Jan 25, 2005)

Wizards got half their spells at odd levels, and then the other half at even levels.  Made much more sense than only being able to cast one or two spells per day.  

One of my first attempts at DMing - gave out a +10 times 10 sword.  As in, add 10 to damage, then multiply by 10 for total damage dealt.   :\ 

But I was also in 5th grade....


----------



## Torm (Jan 25, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> My first character's treasure sheet looked something like this:<snip>



My first character was a LG Ranger named Lightspeed, and before it was over, he was a deity. Wish I still had that character sheet. I seem to recall he had an extradimensional castle, too - what's up with that? Must be what all the _cool_ kids were doing.  



			
				nakia said:
			
		

> Only after you hear the lonesome whistle?



I really like that song, but don't really like to hear it that much anymore. Since my mother _really did_ shoot a man _from_ Reno back in '93, and is serving a prison term 'til 2017. Not just to watch him die, though - it was for insurance money. So remember, kids, to always be really careful about who you choose as a beneficiary and who you tell....  :\


----------



## Torm (Jan 25, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I didn't think anyone could top AlKelhar in terms of pwnage-by-wife.



Trust me - if he talked his wife into doing _this_, it is the exact *opposite*.


----------



## Henry (Jan 25, 2005)

2017, huh? Oh well, a little less time to breed those mutant guard-dog/grizzly bear crossbreeds than I planned...


As for my sinful action, I once made a guy drive for two hours to sit and wait for his character to be introduced for the entire game session... It was one of those pivotal "DM and Friendship Learning Moments" for me...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 25, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> I didn't think anyone could top AlKelhar in terms of pwnage-by-wife.



You don't really think AlKelhar's wife posted to this thread, do you?


			
				Henry said:
			
		

> As for my sinful action, I once made a guy drive for two hours to sit and wait for his character to be introduced for the entire game session... It was one of those pivotal "DM and Friendship Learning Moments" for me...



I once made a guy wait for 2-3 hours for his character to be introduced (the other PCs kinda got in the way) but it was worth it for him. The look on the other players' faces was priceless.


----------



## Vorith (Jan 25, 2005)

Vorith said:
			
		

> I've been incarcerated...and during this time I was raped repeatedly.
> 
> None of my family or friends know.






I was joking.


----------



## Torm (Jan 26, 2005)

Vorith said:
			
		

> I was joking.



Not sure how that was supposed to be funny, but then I've never understood why it is supposed to be more acceptable and/or somehow humorous for that to happen to inmates - seems to be that its horrible when it happens to anyone, regardless of whether they've been found guilty of a crime themselves. Two wrongs don't make a right is a cliche for a reason.....


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 26, 2005)

I used to think there was no sin that couldn't be forgiven.  Then I saw this ...



			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> my confession:
> 
> i camped out for the midnight showing of the D&D Movie.
> 
> ...





Bizarre Olgar confession: I taught my sixth grade teacher and some classmates how to play D&D during lunchtimes using the Basic Set and B4, The Lost City.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 26, 2005)

Deep, dark confession
The cartoon network is my favorite station.
I'm 28 and will never grow up, just grow older. Which is a good thing
One of my hobbies is making characters. Over the top characters no less. Knowing they will never, ever see the dim light of the gaming table.  

Oh yeh.
I have a green d20 that my brother gave me. It has to be at least 20 years old. Cuz he gave it to me when i was like 8 or so. It must date like back to 1st edition. Not the box set, cuz it still rolls nice.


----------



## Acquana (Jan 26, 2005)

hong said:
			
		

> Post pix pls, kthx




curses and damnnation ....  Knew someone would ask.  Trust me, it's also not very well drawn.  -_-;;  But I'm almost tempted to redraw it if asked.  hee


----------



## Turanil (Jan 26, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You don't really think AlKelhar's wife posted to this thread, do you?



I am still wondering if Al'Kelhar saw the joke and if it made him laugh...


----------



## AlKelhar's wife (Jan 26, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> I am still wondering if Al'Kelhar saw the joke and if it made him laugh...



I don't see what's so funny with such an idiocic teen-ager's joke you infantile macho dude! If that is so, I swear to never come back on these boards!


----------



## dontpunkme (Jan 26, 2005)

About 4 months ago, I MADE my girlfriend read the Dark Elf trilogy so she could understand what I was talking about when I was babbling incoherantly about drow.  By made, I mean I gave her the books and refused to talk to her until she finished reading them.  She is yet to ask for the Icewind Dale trilogy.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 27, 2005)

Keeper of Secrets said:
			
		

> I once based a series of villains off the cast of _Rocky Horror Picture Show_




I did too, for a GenCon game I ran it 2 years and it was well liked. 
well perhaps inspired by rocky horror 
DR F = insane evil cleric who thought he was a vampire 
Columbia = succubus imprisioned in ballroom 
Magenta = Alufiend bard 
Riff = 1/2 demon bard  
Im not sure anyone caught until riff and magenta started singing - 

Did I mention I used the Kill Dr Lucky Floor plan?


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 27, 2005)

I was jokin', eh.


----------

